# Fitting out a drying room



## Baggy (20 Dec 2011)

I've been asked to compile a list of things needed to fit out a drying room at work - does anyone have any idea what kind of heaters etc would be suitable?

So far my list is:
Electric timer
Tubular airing cupboard/greenhouse heater (no idea what size)
Safety mesh for heater
Racks
Door lock

We'll also need to have a false ceiling installed but hopefully someone else will get the quote for that...


----------



## summerdays (20 Dec 2011)

I've no experience of this but would a dehumidifier be good depending on how damp it got?


----------



## Shaun (20 Dec 2011)

Some hooks?


----------



## Baggy (20 Dec 2011)

Will look into the dehumidifier - after the recent downpours it could get quite damp if all 20 regular commuters are trying to dry kit...
Hooks now on the list!


----------



## Shaun (20 Dec 2011)

What about mats to absorb drips from bikes/riders? (dark ones!!)

Towels - for a head/general body drying on arrival? (will it be a changing room too?)

Sink? (to "freshen up" the face and get rid of general road spray/muck)

Bin?


----------



## coffeejo (20 Dec 2011)

Shoe rack - dry quicker when air can get to them instead of on concrete


----------



## fimm (20 Dec 2011)

Going on experience of drying rooms in huts/bunkhouses used for drying hillwalking kit, a dehumidifyer in addition to the heaters is mush better than just the heaters.


----------



## Amanda P (20 Dec 2011)

I'll second (or are we on to third by now?) the dehumidifier. I've stayed at far too many hostels where the clothes get lovely and warm, but are still wet because it's 100% humid in the drying room. Either there needs to be lots of air movement, or loads of dehumidifier capacity.

You should consider the floor, and what it'll be like if it gets wet. Bravo to your employer for considering this; it'd be a shame if it was promptly closed again due to someone slipping on a wet, shiny floor and getting hurt (it happens a lot, but still they wax the floors....).


----------



## Baggy (20 Dec 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions! Have added a shoe rack to the list...


Admin said:


> What about mats to absorb drips from bikes/riders? (dark ones!!)
> 
> Towels - for a head/general body drying on arrival? (will it be a changing room too?)
> 
> ...


We already have two shower cubicles and a (unisex ) changing area, complete with some minging towels that never seem to get taken home for washing. A mat of some sort would be a good idea though as people do tend to trample mud in.


Uncle Phil said:


> You should consider the floor, and what it'll be like if it gets wet. Bravo to your employer for considering this; it'd be a shame if it was promptly closed again due to someone slipping on a wet, shiny floor and getting hurt (it happens a lot, but still they wax the floors....).


The floor will probably not be changed, it's rough concrete...
Although we're lucky enough to have showers and changing facilities I've been trying to persuade them a drying room is a good idea for about 3 years, but have just stumbled a small room which is near the shower room and fits the bill. We can apply for a "sutainable travel" grant from the County Council to pay for 50% so that might just swing it.


----------



## Chris-H (20 Dec 2011)

If only more employers were this considerate towards cycling employees the roads would'nt be as chaotic in rush hour etc,in these economicaly tricky times its refreshing to hear of an employer willing to even consider this


----------



## subaqua (21 Dec 2011)

tubular heaters for background heating and a convector/fan heater for daytime use for drying. definitley need a dehumidifier. drying rooms on site don't work without them. you may need to think about a lift pump for the condensate from it or somebody will be emptying the bucket on an hourly basis. wire rack lockers also help with airflow ond securing clothes.


----------



## Baggy (21 Dec 2011)

Thanks all, will submit the list tomorrow. I'd probably end up being nominated as bucket-emptier so will asked about the pump! Think this is probably the last year we'll have any budget available for this kind of thing (I think some of it came from the Cycle to Work final payments) so am trying to make the most of it. Was still surprised when they asked me to get a quote though!


----------



## jay clock (21 Dec 2011)

Hanging rail and hangers. Extractor fan...


----------



## addictfreak (21 Dec 2011)

We have a purpose built drying room, which has all of the things mentioned above. Although its main use is not for cycling clothing! It certainly comes in handy on these winter days.
The main problem we have are people leaving kit in there once dry and taking up space.


----------



## gaz (21 Dec 2011)

addictfreak said:


> We have a purpose built drying room, which has all of the things mentioned above. Although its main use is not for cycling clothing! It certainly comes in handy on these winter days.
> The main problem we have are people leaving kit in there once dry and taking up space.


This is an issue I have at work, people hang suits and shirts up in the drying area, even when there are perfectly good racks outside the changing rooms for such clothes. Not my problem if their suits get damp or smell but is my problem if my clothes don't dry. I have to pop in a twice a day (the room is in constant use) to check my clothes are in a good drying position.


----------



## addictfreak (21 Dec 2011)

gaz said:


> This is an issue I have at work, people hang suits and shirts up in the drying area, even when there are perfectly good racks outside the changing rooms for such clothes. Not my problem if their suits get damp or smell but is my problem if my clothes don't dry. I have to pop in a twice a day (the room is in constant use) to check my clothes are in a good drying position.


 
We have a more brutal approach!

Obviously any uniform items, have to looked after. But anything else that gets left for days/weeks is bagged and put to one side and if not claimed its binned! As I said its main use is intended for PPE and some other equipment. Personal items are tolerated up to a certain extent.


----------



## Baggy (22 Dec 2011)

We'll have a security-coded lock on the door, and people will have to request the code from security or me. Will also make it plain that it's not for storage and anything left in there will be removed - and will also point out that any vile-smelling towels will be removed There must be some people here who smell _worse_ after their shower.


----------

